# How do I take good eye pictures?



## Rachelsne (Feb 12, 2008)

I have seen many pictures on here and the web of lovely sharp bright colourful eyes, some of these pictures appear to be in studios and some just as shots around the house of kids or friends.

How do I achive these sharp bright colourful eyes?

Thank you


----------



## asherexplore (Feb 12, 2008)

yea, im curious as to what tips anyone has to offer..
I just tried to take a few with crappy lighting.
its tricky to focus just where you want when you are shooting your own eye.
i just need to try harder


----------



## Alpha (Feb 12, 2008)

Assuming you light well, the photo will boil down to the kind of catchlights in the eyes. A ring flash will make a donut shape. A beauty dish will make a bright circle. Larger modifiers will appear just like their shape.

Pick a lens with a shorter minimum focusing distance and get in close. Depending on your aperture choice, you'll see different amounts of blurring on eyelashes. Alternatively, you could shoot a little further away and crop, but you'll obviously reduce image size/quality.


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you I assume they are tips for a close up?

What about a portrait distance?


----------

